# “Brutal and ruthless” Muslim gangs terrorize streets of European cities



## longknife (Aug 17, 2015)

You won't see this on any of the Alphabet channels – and I haven't even seen it on Fox. And, forget the original source, the article contains link after link to show this is going on all over Europe and the vast majority are Muslim.


Welcome to an open-arms policy.


Read more @  Brutal and ruthless Muslim gangs terrorize streets of European cities


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> You won't see this on any of the Alphabet channels – and I haven't even seen it on Fox. And, forget the original source, the article contains link after link to show this is going on all over Europe and the vast majority are Muslim.
> 
> 
> Welcome to an open-arms policy.
> ...





You want us to forget the original source "Jihadwatch" that links to "Breitbart?"  lol

Okay.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 17, 2015)

Such progressive diversity....

My yoni is tingling....


----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2015)

Once again, attack the source while ignoring the truth! Not surprising at all.

Why don't YOU provide us citations that disprove the OP?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> Once again, attack the source while ignoring the truth! Not surprising at all.
> 
> Why don't YOU provide us citations that disprove the OP?





If you post something using a credible source, I'll pass smooth out....when I come to, I'll discuss it with you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> Once again, attack the source while ignoring the truth! Not surprising at all.
> 
> Why don't YOU provide us citations that disprove the OP?


Those who are in denial of that truth need first-hand experience regarding "cultural enrichment".


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > You won't see this on any of the Alphabet channels – and I haven't even seen it on Fox. And, forget the original source, the article contains link after link to show this is going on all over Europe and the vast majority are Muslim.
> ...







 Are you saying because the source links somewhere else that the reports are false and the pictures faked ? Take it from someone who lives in Europe this is commonplace in all European nations with left wing governments.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, attack the source while ignoring the truth! Not surprising at all.
> ...






 Now you know what the Israeli's face 1000 times worse and 1,000,000 more regular.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...





Not at all.  I'm saying the source isn't reliable. It isn't real news. It's a tabloid used to appeal to emotion. A REAL news story only reports FACTS, without opinions, assumptions, characterizations, or emotions. That is what makes it NEWS.

Go find this story from a source reporting the news and I'll discuss it.

The reason longknife said for us to forget the original source is because deep down he knows his source isn't reliable news.  He wouldn't have mentioned it otherwise.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...







 If you faced these attacks you would soon change your tune, but lets just say that in certain parts of Europe these attacks are common place and no longer reported.

 Will these do as examples ?



Police covered up violent campaign to turn London area Islamic - Telegraph


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Here's a little info on your author.

Press TV controversy

Gilligan presented a fortnightly programme for Press TV, the Iranian government's English-language TV channel. Rod Liddle challenged Gilligan in July 2009 about working for an "international propaganda channel run by the Iranian government". Gilligan stopped his regular show in December 2009, though he appeared twice more on the network just before the UK's May 2010 general election. Gilligan attributed his decision to leave to the politics of Iran "that was inconsistent with my opposition to Islamism. I have not worked for Press TV since." Gilligan also stated that his work for Press TV consisted of a "regular discussion show on the station, in which Islamism, and the policies of the Iranian government, were often debated and challenged." Press TV was later forced off air in the UK after regulator Ofcom revoked its license for breaching the Communications Act, the broadcaster was also fined £100,000 for apparently airing an interview with Maziar Buhari, an imprisoned Newsweek journalist that had been conducted under duress.

Andrew Gilligan - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


As far as the OP is concerned, The OP's Jihadwatch linked to a magazine article in German. I translated part of that article below...


Mass brawls for power and glory

Essen University Hospital on Sunday evening resembled a fortress . Before building several parked police car to the police . Officials of the Hundred secured the entrances and access roads , controlled suspicious cars . The reason : injured a Roma family were operated there for a mass brawl and treated . Therefore, dozens of relatives besieged a place in the vicinity of the hospital . The police feared further violent clashes . However, it only came to smaller tumults .

n several NRW cities has so far led to violent clashes between extended families , or members of large families have the police opposes as recently in Duisburg - Marxloh .

In NRW particularly Duisburg , Dortmund , Essen and Cologne are affected by this poverty immigration . Some Roma families have been enemies with each other . In their home countries , where they often live in poverty , clan feuds often end fatally . But in Germany you have to come to terms , even though they live right apartment partly flats . In Duisburg there are , for example, according to police investigators on a street two so-called Romanian clans , each with a leader : the clans of Barbulescht and Cindera . Both are actually enemies . Only the misery in which they live , they can rest their differences temporarily .

D sseldorf Essen Massenschl gereien um Macht und Ehre

And in other news of violence in Germany...

Six Italian men were shot dead in the German city of Duisburg early on Wednesday in an execution-style killing linked to a mafia feud.

Six Italians shot in Germany in mafia feud Reuters


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Interesting. Some sources?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Plenty on the I P board where we both post as well, and you are seen as a rabid Nazi Jew hater.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Should I care as what I am seen by some racist Zionist supremacists with being-chosen-conceit?


----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



The EXACT reason I said it was because of braindead people like you who will fight the truth no matter where it comes from.

For you information, where do you think "news" comes from? What do you consider a credible source?


----------



## Art__Allm (Aug 18, 2015)

longknife said:


> ...



Well, that is the diversity that is supposedly (accordion to Zionists) "our strength".


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Cant be racist when you tell the truth about a religion, Yes I am a Zionist that you seem to see as something other than someone who believes that the Jews should hace a homeland and be able to protect it from islamonazi scum. You third riechers are the supremacists which is why you mass murdered in the millions.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

longknife said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







Live video for example is valid news, and we see plenty of that in Europe


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2015)

Art__Allm said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...







Unsubstantiated islamonazi propaganda again


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I did not murder anyone, you filth throwing Jew on crack.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







Isnt that the cry of all NAZIS when caught, that and "I was carrying out orders"

 By the way I am not a Jew and I don't use crack. I am most probably more Germanic than you are, seeing as you are an islamonazi propagandist and liar


----------



## Challenger (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I shouldn't let him get to you, he's just a troll who jerks himself off by annoying people. To him, anyone who disagrees with his warped world view is an Islamonazi (whatever that is) liar. He's just sad wannabe that never got invited to the cool table and never contributes anything of substance.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Oh no, I also was not carrying out orders. I haven´t been around back then, don´t you forget that. An now, please explain, why you see me as "islamonazi propagandist" and liar.
Is it because I support the two-state solution? And feel free to cite me for your line of argument.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 24, 2015)

They haven't seen too many migrants in Livorno.  At the port the first thing you see is the statue of the "Quattro Mori" (The Four Moors).  Very politically incorrect.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The "you"   is a plural in English and refers to  THOSE OF YOUR ILK----LUMP OF SHIT NAZI-BAATHIST PIG


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So you professional misunderstanding unit want to teach me on meaning and understanding?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you are in dire need of remediation. -----btw --your signature which includes both a picture of the Baathist Nazi dog----Assad and an idiot quotation in which he claims that the   Israeli airforce is flying missions for that other arabist dog------BAGHDADI   ( who---may be dead----thanks to the pile in the sky,   allah)   is a true reflection of your stupidity-------it might just as well be a quotation from  the caliph 
erDOG'an    or one of the   ayatoilet caliphs in iran    or the ghost of
caliph osama


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



because----captain blei-------baathism is modeled on adolf hitler's Nazism -------just a different "race"-------Baathists define the superhero race as  "arabs"---------however for Baathist arabs such a designation
excludes  IRANIANs-------and even non Iranian Shiites.     In classical
Islamic style it does allow Christian dhimmis ------It is nothing more than arab/muslim/fascism.     So fascist that adolf himself   ADORED IT


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2015)

You are again confusing the "Syrian rebels" (Al-Qaeda) with ISIS. I know, there is little difference, but you have been enlightened that ISIS is no longer part of Al-Qaeda and goes its own way, while Al-Qaeda leads the "Syrian revolution".
You also should work on your sentence formation: its full of insults and errors. You are not accidentally working at the harbor?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Baathism does not define a superior race or chosen religion.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



in fact it does.     I am confusing nothing------isis and al Qaeda  are very similar in ideology----both seek to create THE CALIPHATE-----along the general lines of  the SUNNI moiety of islam.    That there are separate groupings is, simply,  typical of Islamic conflict.   Baathism is arab fascism------with emphasis on the  ISLAMIC CULTURE and RELIGION and ISLAMIC NATURE OF THE LEVANT-----as in
classical islam------other religious may exist if they are acceptable to the Islamic POV------generally the lesser but acceptable religions according to the Koran----Judaism and christianty but neither can be allowed any dominion over any  "ARAB"  lands----try to face facts.  
Today the fact of the "illegal" (as per islam) existence of a land
under the dominion of jews--to wit,  Israel-------Jews are the ENEMEEEEES OF both islaaam and Baathists.    If the Lebanese
Christians got control of Lebanon-----then Christians would be enemeeeeees    (actually they already are but not as much).   I did
not invent this stuff--------I got it from you guys over the past, more than,  50 years.      ENEMEEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM came farting out of a Baathist mouth in a mosque to which I had been invited----
about 45 years ago


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 No because you accept the islamonai propaganda as fact while demonising the Jews and being racist towards them.  Your out of context use of the term Zionist shows this to be the case


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Well, the Muslims are not left wing. They are as Conservative as you can get! Maybe they are trying to "straighten" out those "liberal" western countries!


----------



## montelatici (Aug 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Baathism, according to its Christian founder is the antithesis to right-wing Fascism/Nazism. It is a secular left-wing ideology open to all religions.

"Baathist ideology is what the coup leaders say it is. Or it is what Aflaq chose to say—which, after he was done with pure blood lineages and the “eternal mission” and Arab “spirit,” began to sound, in the mid-’50s and afterward, ever more left-wing, as if his philo-communist origins were stirring into renewed life. “The Baath is scientific socialism plus spirit,” said Aflaq in the ’60s, which suggested that Baathism, having already claimed to be an addendum to Islam, was also an addendum to Karl Marx."


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



yes-----Nazism was nice too------so was communism before it morphed into Stalinism  and so was Christianity before it morphed into the inquisition------all were or are
TYPICAL TOTALITARIAN UTOPIAN IDEOLOGIES which invariably
lead to   GENOCIDE.   You have actually made my point------Karl Marx did not create Stalinism -----even Trotsky was relatively innocent of the filth YOU advocate and CHARLES DARWIN did not advocate
the theories that your HERO,, adolf hitler,,,    concocted.  ----for completion----I will add that  Jesus of Nazareth was not responsible for the filth of Constantine and the next 1700 years of brutal genocide that
he (ie your pig 'god')  engendered.    BAATHISM is not what ALFAQ  said it was-----it was what it very quickly BECAME in the hands of the filth whose asses you lick with relish.   In fact it so quickly morphed  FASCIST that even adolf loved it. --------the remote origins of
THE MAFIA-----were also noble-------even the KKK started out 
sorta  'noble'.   ---today  BAATHISM is  arab/muslim Nazism ---a fact of which you are well aware------but you happen to like----in its present form and present agenda-------over the dead bodies of millions


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



maybe you are clueless and like to use terms that you do not quite
understand. --------are you a refugee from the  LSD/MARIJUANA fueled scruffy cafe's of the 60s?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Please translate. I don't understand MORONICS.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I will help you------the UNIVERSE does not consist of  "GOOD" ---VS---"EVIL"  -------"DARKNESS"  vs  "LIGHT"------"GARDEN"   vs  "WILDERNESS"        "CONSERVATIVE"   vs  "LIBERAL"     
"REPUBLICAN"   vs   "DEMOCRAT"       "SOUTH"  vs  "NORTH"   once your brain develops to the level  (in the nomenclature of Piaget)
of  FORMAL OPERATIONS  ----at about age 12


----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, when I see the frothing at the mouth maniacal rosie, it's time to unsubscribe to the thread.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Er...why not let Carla answer since my response was directed to her.
Your undecipherable gibberish has no bearing on the discussion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Carla did answer you------if you look back upon my undecipherable gibberish-----you will find that  Carla did endorse and agreed with my
answer.      That lady does have good taste-----It was not clear to me
that your posts are EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





What question would you like me to answer? 

Before we get started I would like to share my opinion about Muslims worldwide.  

Some good, some bad.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...






 They are assisted by the left wing to increase the numbers available for riots, never met a conservative muslim yet. But I have met many fascist and Nazi muslims


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




Conservative Muslim Forum | Home


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



the definitions are vague-----fascist can be defined as conservative


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







How about a link that refutes what I say then, or will you just troll the board


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...







 Are you a dope head that took LSD


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





 Do the bad ones follow the commands in the koran, or is it the bad ones that do that


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 25, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...






 With less than 1,000 members if you do the research, and all them are well to do and looking for government positions


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





That's a loaded question. I think there are particular regions that have more fundamentalists, then you have Turkey for example, who appear to be much more moderate. I don't think extremism is all about religion.  I think politics plays a role, and that's something that isn't part of our debate.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Surely there has to be more.  You implied there was none.

Oh, here's one.

Student Newspaper Columnist Says His Doorway Was Vandalized Over Anti-Liberal Article


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's another conservative Muslim.






He's at the Conservative Political Action Conference


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I have a brother-in-law---by marriage---born in Turkey---in conversation with him I commented   (long ago ---like two years
ago----)  in reference to the  ARAB SPRING thing---"I don't think that
turks will get involved ----they are generally not nuts"-----he said---
"PLENTY OF NUTS there"-----the issue was specifically islamicism


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


They all follow the Koran! Some interpret the contents as a call to destroy infidels and others interpret  that message  as something more benign.

My inquiry , however ,was to solicit an answer as to the "conservatism" of Muslim in general.
Some here would have us believe that Muslims are left-wing liberals. Nothing could be farther from the truth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Well, importantly, facists can't be defined as left-wing.

*fascism |*ˈfa sh ˌizəm| (also Fascism)nounan *authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*• (in general use) extreme right-wing, authoritarian, or intolerant views or practice. 

 The term Fascism was first used of the totalitarian right-wing nationalist regime of Mussolini in Italy (1922–43), and the regimes of the Nazis in Germany and Franco in Spain were also fascist. Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.  

 DERIVATIVES  fascist |ˈføʃəst| noun & adjectivefascistic |faˈ sh istik| |føˈʃɪstɪk| |-ˈʃɪstɪk| adjectiveORIGIN from Italian fascismo, from fascio ‘bundle, political group,’ from Latin fascis (see fasces ).


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The very character of Islam is conservative. I have never heard of a liberal Muslim. But in an ironic twist of fate, in your world, the peaceful Muslims are more tolerant and, by your definition, more liberal. 

How about this: Lets define the word conservative so we can apply those principles in determining who  or what meets those qualifications.

*conservative |kənˈsərvətiv*; -vəˌtiv|adjective holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.• 

 ( Conservative) of or relating to the Conservative Party of Great Britain or a similar party in another country. *noun:* *a person who is averse to 
change and holds to traditional values and attitudes, typically in relation to politics. *

 ( Conservative) a supporter or member of the Conservative Party of Great Britain or a similar party in another country.   


   DERIVATIVESconservatism |kənˈsərvəˌtizəm| |kənˈsərvədɪzəm| nounconservatively |kənˈsərvəd1vli| adverbconservativeness |kənˈsərvədɪvn1s| nounORIGIN late Middle English (in the sense [aiming to preserve] ): from late Latin conservativus, from conservat- ‘conserved,’ from the verb conservare (seeconserve ). Current senses date from the mid 19th century onward.

The emboldened text says it all.  Modern Islamic factions are conservative as defined by the red text. Arguably, the emboldened black text can be construed  politically as an extension of their fundamental religious beliefs and way of life.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No, thanks. Listen carefully to what Netanyahu says about criticism:


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



yes-----fascism   (right wing)      meets   communism (left wing)    on the KILLING FIELDS -------you are so right --------pol pot and your hero adolf--------are friends


----------



## Challenger (Aug 26, 2015)

> Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.



Sounds like Zionism to me.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2015)

Challenger said:


> > Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Zionism to me.



has nothing to do with Zionism------it describes your islamo Nazi shit


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...






 Even though the P.M of Turkey turned round and said that there is no such thing as moderate islam, there is only islam. Then not that long ago reports came out of stonings of girls who were raped and child marriages in Turkey. By the way my post should have read

Do the bad ones follow the commands in the koran, or is it the good ones that do that


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...







 I implied


Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...






There is a world of difference between American conservatives and British conservatives. American are more like our British Liberals just left of centre, and appeasers to who ever supports them the most 
that they were tooo few to count


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...






 Then they do not follow the koran as it is explicit in teaching that the koran is unchanging and the hadiths explain what the prophet said. So were it says " Kill the unbelievers" he explained that meant that muslims had to go to war and kill the infidels. He further enforced this by saying  "Kill the Jew were you find him as they are unbelievers".   So the koran is not open to interpretation and what it teaches is spelt out very clearly, the translation might not be exact but it is close enough to show that the koran is a manual for violence and terrorism


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 is that why the democratic socialist workers party of Germany was a fascist group ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...






 The very character of islam is dictatorial Nazism if you read their history. The pact of Omar which was the basis for the Nazi Nuremberg laws shows this. ( omar was the grandson of the prophet ) They are hell bent on world domination and supremacy and are commanded to kill and maim until they achieve this end. Read the koran in its abrogated form for the truth on islam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2015)

Challenger said:


> > Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Zionism to me.







 Then you are a NAZI JEW HATER because Zionism says nothing of the sort.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoen-----I can sorta answer that one-----there is a remarkable tolerance amongst educated and ------non terrorist,  would not hurt
a fly type, and probably would rather not live, themselves, in shariah
societies  muslims ----for anything at all that IS shariah law and the
strict adherence thereto.    In fact,  I have interacted with muslims
from more or less shariah countries for the last 45 years and have
noted a bit more than tolerance------more like a GLORIFICATION
thereof which,   I have been told,  I am not equipped to understand
(being a 'westerner'------or even being a jew)


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Challenger said:


> > Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Zionism to me.


Sounds like American extremist conservatism to me.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


That tolerance could be the manifestation of Taqiyya or Kitman. Misjudging in either case could be deadly!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Obviously that is a matter of perspective. As "infidels" we never know when Taqiyya or Kitman is being used against us! An "infidels "perspective is not important. I just want to know if Muslim Americans would put their lives on the line to fight for this country from ALL enemies, foreign and domestic, like the much maligned Black community  does!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


As I have already mentioned. If deception is the goal, they *are *following the Koran as it teaches that lying  and/or deception is permissible under certain circumstances.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are you asking me to explain why the above definition includes the Nazis? I did not write it but I agree with that definition because , despite their socialist acronym, the Nazis were anything BUT socialists. If you equate socialism with "liberalism" or the "left," it is clear that Hitler and his Nazi's were not liberal; and, If they were socialists at all, they were social conservatives.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



the terms    LEFT  vs  RIGHT    and   SOCIALIST   vs   CAPITALIST ------have no real meaning.     The issues that
lead to genocides are     TOTALITARIANISM and TRIUMPHALISM.     and UTOPIANISM  ------- Hitler's
Nazism,,  Stalin's communism,  Pol pot's communism, 
Saddam's baathism,  Assad's Baathism and  the islam of
the AYATOILETS of Iran all meet all criteria


----------



## Challenger (Aug 31, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > > Fascism tends to include a belief in the supremacy of one national or ethnic group, a contempt for democracy, an insistence on obedience to a powerful leader, and a strong demagogic approach.
> ...



That too...they tend to be synonymous.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> TOTALITARIANISM and TRIUMPHALISM. and UTOPIANISM



Yup, sounds like Zionism to me.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > TOTALITARIANISM and TRIUMPHALISM. and UTOPIANISM
> ...







Nope islam and/or neo marxism


----------



## montelatici (Sep 1, 2015)

This is what infidels see when they land at the Italian port of Livorno.  Infidels (Muslims) in chains.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> This is what infidels see when they land at the Italian port of Livorno.  Infidels (Muslims) in chains.






 Which is only right and proper after the way the treated the Europeans. And they are not infidels but islamonazi's


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > This is what infidels see when they land at the Italian port of Livorno.  Infidels (Muslims) in chains.
> ...



The Moors, Muslims in Spain, treated the non-Muslims far better than the Christians did. Under Moorish times you'd have Jews and Christians paying higher taxes, it wasn't fair, but they were allowed to co-exist and did for hundreds of years.

The Catholics took back Spain from the Moors in 1492 and then set about kicking the Muslims and Jews out of the country. The Sephardi Jews still speak archaic Spanish, they were told to bugger off by the nice Christians whereas the evil Muslims allowed them to live there. Hmmm.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Bullshit-----periodic pogroms-----learn some REAL history       Of course the muslims "allowed them to live there"   Islamic society cannot exist without an enslaved caste------Plantation owners in the south US  also  "allowed"  blacks to live there.  
Leaving was a CRIME------in both situations


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Great post. I mean, you started with a swear word and it didn't get any better from there on in. I think you're coming up for the ignore button soon. What a waste of time.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



ROFLMAO       you remind me of my childhood living in a Nazi infected small town.      In my town the words   ""wop"   "spick" 
"n_____"    "****"    were common place amongst the elegant
WASPS--------in fact my mom was once HORRIFIED when she heard my playmates choosing sides by doing   "eenie meenie minee mo----catch a  N______ by the toe"  ----she POPPED over to us and taught us the  "odds and evens" finger method.
One day I said    "hell"-------and my every sunday church going friends   CRIED-----she ran to her mom and complained   "rosie is saying bad words"


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Then why were so many mass murdered by the muslims during those fateful years of their reign. Do believe the muslims accounts of what happened, believe the accounts of the Jews and Christians who were kept small by the use of violence and murder


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 Why because she posts the truth, and the same thing is going on today all over the Islamic world


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



wrong Phoen-----it is not really happening-----the  JEWISH MEDIA  is lying to you


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And you're essentially talking every regime that was powerful at this time. What do you want?

The reality is the Moors were BETTER than the Christians who took over after them.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




If she posts the truth, then surely she could do it without that sort of thing.

However simple you want to make things about Islam, doesn't make it simple.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



thruout the more than 1000 years of conquest and oppressions and genocides committed by Christians and Muslims-----there were variations in severity over time and place.     Arguments that   "MUSLIMS WERE BETTER"  are absurd.    Muslims committed genocides in the hundreds of millions and are still at it and have NEVER repudiated that barbarity.    Christians seem to have gotten over it -------in general


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



to what   "time"  do you refer?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 But I don't get any Jewish media living in the UK


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> You won't see this on any of the Alphabet channels – and I haven't even seen it on Fox. And, forget the original source, the article contains link after link to show this is going on all over Europe and the vast majority are Muslim.
> 
> 
> Welcome to an open-arms policy.
> ...



    Which is why I'll never give up my guns.
Because this is coming to an American city near you.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





 No they were just the same when it came to mass murder, rape, violence and slavery. The problem is that islam started out that way in the 7C and is exactly the same 1400 years later in the 21C. All the other religions have modified their way of thinking and have disregarded the commands from their Gods, apart from islam that still mass murders on their way to world conquest


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 Only if you cant understand what makes muslim tick, once you learn that then it becomes very simple


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



you are very naïve------DA JOOOOS control the media for the
ENTIRE WORLD-----ask Penelope.   She has even insisted dat da jooooooooo made the germans sick with JOOOOOOISH
propaganda.       (stuff like Tristan und Isolde---YUP  
             ZIONIST PROPAGANDA)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



actually,   Islam is very simple.     It's legal system is OBVIOUS-----just keep in mind its  BASIS-------ISLAM ALWAYS WINS over any other issue.    Muslim always
wins over non muslim-----anything a muslim says is
true as opposed to  anything a non muslim says.  Muslims
rule over non muslims.    Any person who does not know
these basic laws of islam ----can never comprehend the
issues of the conflicts in The Levant.    Muslims tick to
the tune of     la la la la    ~~~ MOOOSLEM IS KINGGG
OF DA HILLLLLLL
.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



By paying taxes they avoided military service and other obligations imposed on Muslims, so it was perhaps "fairer" than you might think.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Never mind, Jewish Zionists are beginning to catch up.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> You won't see this on any of the Alphabet channels – and I haven't even seen it on Fox. And, forget the original source, the article contains link after link to show this is going on all over Europe and the vast majority are Muslim.
> 
> 
> Welcome to an open-arms policy.
> ...



There's a reason it's not on mainstream media, feuds between Roma/Gypsy extended families aren't an issue in Europe (or the UK) and your "Jihad Watch" article omits the fact that there are as many Christian Roma in Germany as there are Muslim, and the Muslims there tend to be refugees from places America and Nato have engineered regime changes in recently. 

We create the problem, we have to expect to deal with the consequences.


----------

